# Sandbridge (LIP)



## USN_CWO (Apr 13, 2009)

Anything being caught down in Sandbridge or any of the beaches? Would Stripers be close enough in to shore?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Walked out there with my kids yesterday.

Paul and Stefan were out there, and they've been fishing the pier every weekend. 

From what they said, a couple of schoolies have been caught. They had a few missed fish, too.

Boats close to the pier - about a mile or so out - where catchin'. 

Water is cold at 38 degrees, but I guess it's possible.

But ya won't catch me out there fishin'.


----------



## redfish59 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Always Possible*

You never know..and besides stripers a few blues may visit too. :fishing:


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Thought about riding out there Monday just to scope out the sand see if any changes or nice holes , plus good qiute time bike ride


jerry


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

sharp toothes


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

O Shin Rin said:


> Thought about riding out there Monday just to scope out the sand see if any changes or nice holes , plus good qiute time bike ride
> 
> 
> jerry


Been thinking of the same thing


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Fishman said:


> Been thinking of the same thing[/QUOTE
> 
> Rode out on the sand at BB for a bet today not that I know alot about the area but I did see alot of nice spots here and there riding at low , diff not alot of folks out there lol think i saw maybe 2 or 3 walking the sand but it was a nice ride did maybe 2 miles or so
> wonder if and when any Pomps are caught in BB and when the fishing starts up there.
> ...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

O Shin Rin said:


> Fishman said:
> 
> 
> > when the fishing starts up there.
> ...


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> O Shin Rin said:
> 
> 
> > About 10 minutes before the fishing starts at LIP in the spring and ten minutes after the first big drum at LIP in the fall:fishing:
> ...


----------



## Ociferscott (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm definetely toying with the idea of hitting the LIP this weekend. I'd settle for some schoolies for sure right now. I'm thinking Sunday looks like the better day so far, but I'll judge better as the weekend approaches. If anyone gets a line in the water before this weekend (or if anyone wants to join me on the pier this weekend) let me know.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

[Originally Posted by Fishman 

when the fishing starts up there.

jerry 

any advice AL 

Where did this quote come from. Looks like a little help from Microsoft Word. This quote was not from me.




dirtyhandslopez said:


> O Shin Rin said:
> 
> 
> > About 10 minutes before the fishing starts at LIP in the spring and ten minutes after the first big drum at LIP in the fall:fishing:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> O Shin Rin said:
> 
> 
> > About 10 minutes before the fishing starts at LIP in the spring and ten minutes after the first big drum at LIP in the fall:fishing:
> ...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> dirtyhandslopez said:
> 
> 
> > Guilty as charged for saying this orificer
> ...


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

was confused at first but then I see it was cut from my post but said from you Fishman, yeah something fishy here mmmmmm


----------

